# To drop the ball



## jdandordalton

Bonjour

J'arrive souvent aux expressions qui ne se traduit de tout bien.  Je veux dire que quelqu'un a fait mal, en faisant un travail il a fait mal, or dropped the ball. Exemple: " John really dropped the ball on this project"

Merci à tous

*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## TA4U

raté son coup


----------



## anangelaway

jdandordalton said:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> J'arrive souvent aux expressions qui ne se traduit de tout bien. Je veux dire que quelqu'un a fait mal, en faisant un travail il a fait mal, or dropped the ball. Exemple: " John really dropped the ball on this project"
> 
> Merci à tous


 
Bonjour jdandordalton!

You could say:
_''John s'est vraiment planté sur ce projet.''_


----------



## Bastoune

I don’t know what this expression means but I keep hearing it and reading it a lot. It’s hard to describe a context because I am not sure what it means, or how it’s used in any context so I’ll let you read this article, in which the headline is “Starbucks dropped the ball.”
 
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/jamieson/40164_robert25.shtml

Que veut dire cette expression en français? Or else, in English for that matter? Je n’y comprends rien! Merci d’avance.


----------



## Iznogoud

Littéralement: "échapper la balle". On l'emploie pour indiquer que quelqu'un a manqué à une responsabilité qui lui incombait clairement, ou qu'il l'a mal exécutée.


----------



## texasweed

to drop the ball : to fail to perform as expected; to fail to live up to a responsibility.


----------



## hibouette

Je dirais :

"Starbuck s'est planté" (familiar)

ou " a raté le coche"

ou "a fait un flop"


----------



## Bastoune

Mais pourquoi dit-on que quelqu'un "laisse tomber la balle"? C'est une allusion au sport (ex: baseball, football) -- un co-équipier qui perd le match quand il laisse tomber la balle?


----------



## hibouette

Je crois que ça vient du jeu où un groupe de personne se lance une balle. 
Celui qui la laisse tomber (alors qu'il l'avait bien receptionnée) est alors très "mal vu".


----------



## MartineC

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un peut-il me donner une autre traduction que "perdre le ballon" au sens figuré. Rien ne me vient à l'idée...

MartineC.


----------



## geve

Ave le contexte, ce serait plus facile.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Ne serait-ce pas "perdre la main" ou "perdre l'initiative"?


----------



## archijacq

2 sens:
to make a mistake
to fail to keep working to reach a goal (= démissionner (au sens figuré), baisser les bras)


----------



## MartineC

Merci infiniment pour vos réponses,
Dans mon cas, je vais en fait choisir "commettre une erreur"
MartineC.


----------



## pinkymp

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone had something with the same metaphor as there is in "drop the ball"?

I'm not really aware of those other phrases above, maybe if you could explain them to me

merci infiniment xxx

whoops, I meant to add that I was looking for something of the same register, that would be used in a journalistic style.

merci


----------



## archijacq

suggestion:
faire une boulette 
_
dans le contexte suivant_: 
 drop the ball _(American, informal)_
  to make a mistake, especially by doing something in a stupid or careless way. For god's sake don't drop the ball - we're relying on you.


----------



## XIII56

in an informal way "don't drop the ball !" = "fais pas de connerie !"
but in a journalistic style archijacq's "faire une boulette" is the good one


----------



## pinkymp

i've found "faire faux bond" - would that work?  this maintains the image of a ball


----------



## XIII56

"faire faux bond" = "stand up" in the way that you don't come when someone is waiting for you
ex : "J'avais rendez-vous avec Pamela au restaurant, mais elle m'a fait faux bond. Je l'ai attendue pendant une heure."


----------



## pinkymp

OK, the whole sentence is:

"XXXX has dropped the ball on [his promises] (sorry, can't really put it all on)

I found that "faire faux bond" could mean 
"Se dit lorsque une balle, en rebondissant, ne suit pas la direction qu’elle aurait prise naturellement si la surface qu’elle a frappée était bien plane."

I am having difficulty trying to find a really good solution to this, and was wondering if there was something equally as good in French?


----------



## pinkymp

I'm kicking myself now!

I thought that this expression could not possibly be in the normal bilingual dictionary, but it is  For DAYS I've been thinking of a solution!

I found "ne pas être à l'hauteur" : to fall short of

"XXXX n'était pas à l'hauteur de ses promesses" does that work?

Merci à tous pour votre aide!


----------



## Vichenzo

pinkymp said:


> "XXXX n'était pas à la hauteur de ses promesses" does that work?


 
It does work.


----------



## LaDyInReD_x

Please help...

But how can we capture the idea in the same stylistic way? 
When the sentence goes "pair of hands have dropped the ball..." it immediately conjures up a picture in front of the eyes. 
Can we translate it literally.. something like "la balle est tombee de ses mains..."???


----------



## XIII56

To keep the idea of the game, you could say :
"Au jeu du changement climatique, il a raté son coup/s'est planté/a fait une mauvaise passe."
But we loose the terms of _hand_ and _ball_.


----------



## pinkymp

she's right, that is my sentence  I was just worried in case one of my lecturers saw this 

well anyway, the context is journalistic and although not really a very formal text, I feel that overly *in*formal constructions would not really be suitable.  Would any of those last suggestions really work?  (I don't know, not being French they don't have the same impact on me)

Also, I thought "mauvaise passe" was more "a bad patch".


----------



## XIII56

pinkymp said:


> Also, I thought "mauvaise passe" was more "a bad patch".


You're totally right if you say _traverser une mauvaise_ passe it means that you're temporarily in a bad situation.
But _faire une mauvaise passe_ is making a bad pass .


----------



## XIII56

pinkymp said:


> I feel that overly *in*formal constructions would not really be suitable. Would any of those last suggestions really work?
> "XXXX n'était pas à la hauteur de ses promesses" does that work?


Indeed if you don't want informal idioms the last ones are not relevant.
You can say "Il n'a pas été à la hauteur de ses promesses sur le changement climatique."
or "Il a échoué malgré ses promesses / contre toute attente / contrairement à son habitude." to insist on the _safe pair of hands_ aspect.


----------



## jscottseptembre

Bonjour,

Y a-t-il un équivalent français pour cette expression anglaise?

par exemple: "I dropped the ball on that one"

ma proposition: "ma connerie là"

merci


----------



## wendy63

J'ai tout fait foiré?


----------



## florence a

Là, j'ai pas assuré?


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

salut Jscott

Ta construction "ma connerie, là", me fait beaucoup penser à "my mistake here", et ne sonne pas particulièrement française.

Nous avons en français une riche palette, plutôt familière dans l'ensemble.
Quelques extraits:
j'ai raté/loupé le coche (missed the opportunity)
j'ai foiré (goofed up)
j'ai merdé (f*ed up)
le tout complété par "sur ce coup-là".
Par exemple: "j'ai merdé sur ce coup-là".


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

florence a said:


> Là, j'ai pas assuré?


----------

